# Iuka Ms



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm headed to Iuka today. Supposed to be about 800 acres of private land with mud, trails and plenty of water. I'll try and get pics. 

I'm wearing my camo MIMB shirt for luck. Maybe I'll make the day without breaking anything.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn:Go show all those brute riders where it all started:rocknrairies rock


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

800 acres of privet land to ride...sounds nice


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wish i lived closer...


----------

